# Esb Winter Brew Comp 2009 - Ales From The British Isles



## Korev (27/3/09)

Hi Guys,

We are running a bit more ambitious competition this year for Ales from the British Iles. This will be a BJCP registered competition. No restrictions on brewing technique except must be home brew. We are looking to arrange drop off points around Sydney and the Illawarra. We are looking at an entry fee around $5.00 and we are chasing up some sponsorship.

Closing 24 July 2009 
Judging 1 August 2009

We are going to use the recently posted AABC 2009 Style Guidelines with the Permitted categories and styles as below
Refer to[topic="0"] http://www.aabc.org.au/[/topic]  for full 2009 style guidelines

1 LOW ALCOHOL (<4% ABV) 

1.3 Scottish Light Ale 
1.4 Southern English Brown Ale 
1.5 Mild Ale 
1.6 English Bitter 

8 BITTER & PALE ALE 
6.6 English Pale Ale 
8.1 English Best Bitter 
8.2 English Extra Special/Strong Bitter (ESB) 
13.1 English IPA 

9 BROWN ALE 
9.1 Northern English Brown Ale 
9.2 Irish Red 
9.3 Scottish Ale 

10. PORTER 
10.1 Brown Porter 
10.2 Robust Porter

11 STOUT 
11.1 Dry Stout 
11.2 Sweet Stout 
11.3 Oatmeal Stout 

12STRONG STOUT (>6% ABV) 

12.1 Foreign Extra Stout 
12.2 Russian Imperial Stout 

14 STRONG ALE (>6% ABV) 

14.1 Old Ale (English Strong Ale) 
14.2 Strong Scotch Ale 
14.3 English Barley wine 

Have added the date to the Competition calendar. Entry forms will be posted at a later date. BJCP judges mark your calendars.

View attachment 090516_Final_2009_ESB_Winter_Comp_Entry_Form.pdf


Many thanks to the following HBS for agreeing to be additional drop-off points:
NB: Entries at these locations by close of business, Friday 24th July 2009

Daves Homebrew, North Sydney, NSW
The Country Brewer, Thornleigh, NSW
Absolute Homebrew, St Marys, NSW

Cheers
Peter
Competition Organiser


----------



## Doc (27/3/09)

Awesome.

Please 10.3 Baltic Porter  

Doc


----------



## Peter Wadey (27/3/09)

Doc said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Please 10.3 Baltic Porter
> 
> Doc



Sorry Doc,
You'll have to save it for the the NSW comp.
Now I know how competitive you are, so I should forewarn you that both Barry & I have samples ready.  

Rgds,
Pete


----------



## Korev (28/3/09)

Hi Doc,

Ref inclusion10.3 Baltic Porter sorry but no - we needed to draw the line somewhere so British Iles it is not Scandinavia.

Cheers
Peter


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (28/3/09)

Hope to make this my first comp entry. Hope the judges are gentle!


----------



## Muggus (28/3/09)

Sounds good! 
Good excuse to brew an English bitter this arvo.


----------



## Bizier (28/3/09)

Excellent.


----------



## Korev (30/3/09)

Now no one but P3 has spotted the obvious mistake that it should be Isles not Iles. So no harm done!
P1


----------



## AndrewQLD (30/3/09)

Nice pick up, fixed.


----------



## Peter Wadey (10/4/09)

Bump for those brewing over Easter and wondering what to brew.

Rgds,
P3


----------



## Barry (18/5/09)

Bump. Hope everyone is brewing great GB ales. Sponsorship etc is well underway. Also keep the day free if you want to judge or steward. We aim to make it a great day for all concerned.


----------



## Peter Wadey (22/5/09)

Competition guidelines & entry forms have been appended to the 1st post in the thread.

Note:
Last year we restricted the comp. to the Sydney region.
We are feeling a little more courageous this year, so have lifted that restriction.

Rgds,
Peter (P3)


----------



## Korev (23/5/09)

Guys 

I have calibrated my tastebuds while in the UK - have beer engine in luggage and just enough time when I get back to brew a quaffer for the judgement day!

Cheers
Peter (P1)


----------



## MCT (8/6/09)

I'll be dropping off my entry tomorrow if all goes to plan.
I'm another comp virgin and am looking forward to the judges telling me just what sort of brewery infections I have that I can't taste anymore :unsure:


----------



## dpadden (8/6/09)

a touch early....no?


----------



## MCT (8/6/09)

Paddo said:


> a touch early....no?



I'm going there to pick up a bag of grain anyway, and this one was bottled last year.
Just thought I'd enter it for the comments.


----------



## BOG (10/6/09)

Are there drop off points defined yet for Sydney Brewers?

So much easier to drop them off at the local HBS and buy some more supplies at the same time. (Daves maybe?)


BOG


----------



## Peter Wadey (13/6/09)

BOG said:


> Are there drop off points defined yet for Sydney Brewers?
> 
> So much easier to drop them off at the local HBS and buy some more supplies at the same time. (Daves maybe?)
> 
> ...



Hello BOG,
We have arranged some additional drop-off points.
Keep a lookout for updates at the bottom of Post #1 in this thread.

Rgds,
Peter Wadey


----------



## BOG (14/6/09)

Peter,

Found it thanks. Will see what I can russel up for an entry.

BOG


----------



## Barry (14/6/09)

Also Al's at Woonona


----------



## MCT (14/6/09)

Any of the Campbelltown crew that want to enter can drop off at my place if you like.
I'll be doing a run down to ESB just before the closing date, PM or ring if your interested.
Mick.


----------



## Vitalstatistix (14/6/09)

comp virgin and relatively new brewer too, but I am totally keen! Will be great to get good feedback.


----------



## PryorBrewing (14/6/09)

how many bottles do i have to enter ???


----------



## Peter Wadey (15/6/09)

PryorBrewing said:


> how many bottles do i have to enter ???



G'day PryorBrewing,

BOTTLES: Entries shall consist of one (1) bottle of 600 ml capacity or greater or two (2) bottles of a lesser capacity, but not less than 325 ml.
All bottles should be securely labelled.
PET (plastic) bottles will be accepted. No restriction other than minimum capacity applies to the bottles.
Upon receipt all bottles become the property of the ESB Winter Home Brewing Competition.

You will find the complete guide in the .pdf at the bottom of the 1st post.

Rgds,
Peter (on behalf of the other Peter)


----------



## Korev (4/7/09)

Judges Required - so far I have 4 BJCP judges pencilled in and some of the ESB guys to judge and steward. The comp is registered with the BJCP so * POINTS* are on offer for those BJCP certified judges. 

Also if you would like to judge and find out how it all works but are not BJCP there will also be some opportunities to judge/steward.

Please PM me if to register your interest and I'll send you directions.

Venue is Oatley about 10 mins walk from station. Start time 09:00 Sat 1st August. Lunch will be provided for judges and stewards and some hand pulled Best Bitter for cleansing. (hopefully conditioned in time) fallback is a keg of ESB! Sufficient judges to cater for the ?? number of entries and we should be done by lunchtime if not we will do some flights in the afternoon.

Cheers
Peter (P1)


----------



## Korev (10/7/09)

Hi Guys,

Probably last weekend to brew for the comp!! Just enough time - 14 days for a low gravity session beer?

Reminder entries need to be in by Friday 24 July


Cheers
Peter (P1)


----------



## MattC (11/7/09)

Ima comp virgin, so could anyone tell me is there some kind of minimum head space in the bottles?


----------



## Stuster (11/7/09)

Nope. Fill it as full as you want.

Why do you ask? :unsure:


----------



## Peter Wadey (17/7/09)

Bump.

Reminder that entries for the comp close at the end of next week

*COB next Friday, 24th July at:*
Absolute - St Mary's
Country Brewer - Thornleigh
Daves - North Sydney
ESB - Peakhurst
Northern Brew - Woonona

*4pm Saturday 25th July at:*
The Brewshop, Peakhurst

Rgds,
P3


----------



## Bizier (20/7/09)

Bump again.

To be completely honest I was a little confused by the instructions and entry form.
I gather we cut out and adhere the label to the bottle using "Bottle 1" unless entering two beers into a single category?


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (20/7/09)

Bizier said:


> Bump again.
> 
> To be completely honest I was a little confused by the instructions and entry form.
> I gather we cut out and adhere the label to the bottle using "Bottle 1" unless entering two beers into a single category?


I think the two lables are for if you are entering stubbies- you only need to enter one bottle if over 600ml. Going to drop off mine tomorrow. With this cold weather mine are undercarbonated for their style.... Still be good to get feedback.


----------



## Barry (21/7/09)

Yes, the second label is for those who are entering two stubbies.


----------



## Josh (21/7/09)

I just called Pat from Absolute who wasn't sure that the drop off was confirmed. He's happy to do it, but just wants confirmation someone is picking it up before taking people's entries.

Perhaps another call to him would be good as I have my entries with me at work today and was going to make a special trip to St Marys to drop my two entries off.


----------



## Peter Wadey (21/7/09)

Josh said:


> I just called Pat from Absolute who wasn't sure that the drop off was confirmed. He's happy to do it, but just wants confirmation someone is picking it up before taking people's entries.
> 
> Perhaps another call to him would be good as I have my entries with me at work today and was going to make a special trip to St Marys to drop my two entries off.




Done. Re-confirmed with Pat.
Looking forward to your entries Josh.

Peter W


----------



## Barry (21/7/09)

I will be picking up the entries from Pat on Saturday.


----------



## Barry (24/7/09)

Just a reminder that entries for the ESB comp must be in today at the drop off points except The Brew Shop at Peakhurst which will take entries tomorrow. The Brew Shop does close at 4 pm on Saturday. Hope there will be lots of entries to judge.


----------



## mikem108 (24/7/09)

Sent my entries via TNT yesterday should be arriving today hopefully :unsure:


----------



## Peter Wadey (24/7/09)

mikem108 said:


> Sent my entries via TNT yesterday should be arriving today hopefully :unsure:



Mike,
Should think so, being within Sydney Metro. Where did you send them - Brewshop or ESB?
I can order electronic components from Turkey on Friday arvo & have them on my doorstep Monday afternoon.

Peter


----------



## mikem108 (24/7/09)

:icon_offtopic: 
Sent to ESB, but have had trouble with TNT before, things getting lost at the depot, going to the wrong depot or state even !
The best one was with the last torrential rain and floods they had in Brisbane a whole lot of stuff floated away and the labels got washed out so couldn't be identified.


----------



## DiscoStu (24/7/09)

Will be dropping an entry off at Daves in North Sydney this afternoon


----------



## Peter Wadey (24/7/09)

DiscoStu said:


> Will be dropping an entry off at Daves in North Sydney this afternoon



Good on you Stu.
I'll be picking up entries from Thornleigh this arvo & Dave's 1st thing tomorrow.
Peter


----------



## gap (24/7/09)

I dropped an entry off at Absolute Homebrew (ST Marys)
a couple of weeks ago.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## Korev (25/7/09)

Bump

Last chance saloon - entries need to be in at The Brew Shop by 16:00 today Saturday 25 July

P1


----------



## MCT (1/8/09)

So judging was today, how was it? Did anyone attend?
I was going to put my hand up as a helper but this was my weekend on at work :angry:


----------



## mikem108 (1/8/09)

Was a well run event with some 80+ entries, lots of well brewed beers and some outstanding ones, thanks to Peter for hosting and Barry as my pilot and I his co- pilot


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (2/8/09)

any rough idea when we can expect results sheets?


----------



## Stuster (2/8/09)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> any rough idea when we can expect results sheets?



I think Peter said something about October.  h34r: 




Actually though I'm not privy to any inside info I think it'll be pretty fast. A very well organised comp and a pleasure to judge at. Great work Peter and all those who made it all happen so smoothly. :super:


----------



## Korev (2/8/09)

Thanks to the brewers who entered the 2009 ESB Winter Brew Competition with 87 entries including some from Qld, it was a big day yesterday held in bright sunny conditions.

Big ups to the Judges - Barry, Mike, Joe, Stuart, Grant, Trev, Richard (Chef extrordinaire) , Peter W, Maurice and Stewards - Christian, Geoff and Robert.

The standard of entries was generally very good - see attached for the placings.

If you didn't place your feedback sheets will be in the post Monday.

If you did achieve 1st, 2nd or 3rd then we need to get the Certificates printed and the prizes sorted out - so you should get yours (in the nicest possible way) in about 2 weeks.

For those ESB winners presentation night is the last Friday of the Month usual venue.

Extra Special Brewers also thank our sponsors for their kind support. 

Cheers
Peter 

View attachment 2009_ESB_Winter_Brew_Competition_Results.pdf


----------



## AndrewQLD (2/8/09)

Thanks Korev and ESB for another well run comp, more than happy with my results and I will be especially looking forward to my RIS feedback.
Congratulations to all the winners and well done to you Barry, a very good result.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Barry (2/8/09)

Thanks Andrew
Your RIS was the talk of the comp, it was all gone before I got anywhere near it. It is always nice to get thanks for judging beer on a beautiful blue sky winter's day, laughing and talking with fellow brewers and having a great BBQ lunch. It is a hard job but someone has to do it. Special thanks to Korev and his son Rob who still had all the dirty glasses etc and the results to do at the end of the day. Good to receive a few entries from the sunshine state.
All the best, Barry.


----------



## MattC (2/8/09)

Wow, that was very fast feedback. Thanks to the judges and the organisers and congratulations to the winners. Well done Andrew on your highest scoring beer, it must be good, a real session beer I bet  . I have to say I am extremely happy with my 3rd for my Foreign Extra Stout being my first comp! Cant wait for the feedback.

Cheers


----------



## Josh (2/8/09)

Thanks for running the comp guys. Looking forward to getting my feedback and improving my beers.


----------



## MCT (2/8/09)

Yep, great stuff guys. Great to get fast results like that.
Thanks to the judges, and I'm stoked to get a 3rd place with the oatmeal stout seeing as though it went from grain to being entered on the Saturday within 6 days. (Even though it seems there was only 3 entries as there was no HM in this category, is that the case??). I'll still call it 3rd and not last! h34r: 
Even still I'm happy with the score. Really looking forward to the feedback as it's my first comp.

Mick.


----------



## Josh (2/8/09)

MCT said:


> Yep, great stuff guys. Great to get fast results like that.
> Thanks to the judges, and I'm stoked to get a 3rd place with the oatmeal stout seeing as though it went from grain to being entered on the Saturday within 6 days. (Even though it seems there was only 3 entries as there was no HM in this category, is that the case??). I'll still call it 3rd and not last! h34r:
> Even still I'm happy with the score. Really looking forward to the feedback as it's my first comp.
> 
> Mick.


Looks like there was at least 4 Stouts... mine mustn't have been worthy of an HM :unsure:


----------



## Barry (2/8/09)

There was quite a few stouts in that class. (including two of mind but I am not resentful) :icon_drunk:


----------



## Bizier (2/8/09)

Cheers to the organisers, stewards and judges for bringing this together.
I am absolutely chuffed with the result of my mild as it is my first comp and I accidentally overcarbed the beer. If I am able, I will try to lend a hand in the future.

Cheers fellas.
:beer:


----------



## Peter Wadey (3/8/09)

Barry said:


> Thanks Andrew
> Your RIS was the talk of the comp, it was all gone before I got anywhere near it. .....
> All the best, Barry.



Barry,
I'm not sure about this. We only got served up a small portion, suggesting 2 small bottles entered.
If that's the case, P1's holding out. I can just see the bugger sitting up in bed, sipping on it.
If not, lets see if we can convince him to bring it to the next meet (presentation night).
How's that about Christian? The dark horse. And he wants a mash demo! Tell him it'll cost him some Irish Red & Best Bitter 

Andrew,
When korev said he had some Qld entries I wondered if they were yours & if you had sent the RIS down.
I thought it lacked some complexity & could do with a bit more roast barley. The other 2 judges disagreed and marked you accordingly. Good to see I didn't drag you down too much 
Given the earlier uncertainty about it carbonating, you must be very happy now. A dangerously drinkable beer and a lovely way to finish the day. Thanks.

All,
Missing from the group photo was committee member, Deale Stanley-Hunt. Deale was responsible for marketing/ gathering sponsorship, but sadly could not make it on the day.

The Committee:
Peter Symons (korev)
yours truly
Barry Cranston
Deale Stanley-Hunt

PW


----------



## joshuahardie (3/8/09)

Cool, my sweet stout got a very close second behind you Peter.

Very happy I was up there.
:icon_cheers: 

Thanks to all involved
Josh


----------



## Korev (3/8/09)

What RIS?? All bottles "recycled" yesterday!!! 

MCT - The criteria for a HM was a 30 point plus beer there were a lot of other entries.

Thanks P3 - big ups to Deale as he has played a huge part in the competition preparation organising sponsorship and prizes but was unable to attend the judging day

P1

PS All judging and stewarding points sent off to BJCP


----------



## mikem108 (5/8/09)

Wow, got my results yesterday, mostly as I suspected, thanks to the constructive comments from judges, and yes Barry that was my revolting phenolic beer, we never did get to the bottom of what went wrong there, however said beer is now disposed of, flushed the entire keg down the drain, will be brewing again this weekend using all knowledge I gained from judging these types of beers.


----------



## white.grant (5/8/09)

Same here, talk about efficient. Great feedback from the judges too. Much appreciated.

cheers

grant


----------



## joshuahardie (13/8/09)

Has all feedback been posted.

I still haven't seen mine yet?

Cheers
Josh


----------



## AndrewQLD (13/8/09)

joshuahardie said:


> Has all feedback been posted.
> 
> I still haven't seen mine yet?
> 
> ...



I haven't either, but I think the wait is for certificates to be printed.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## joshuahardie (13/8/09)

Aha. That makes sense.

Ill hold tight for another week or 2.


----------



## MCT (14/8/09)

Got my score sheets today, some great feedback on there thanks judges!

Interestingly my ESB got a score of 41 by both judges, not sure why it didn't place seeing as though the winner got 38.5  

Certificate goes straight to the pool room!


----------



## MCT (14/8/09)

Thanks Peter, all cleared up. 1st place with the ESB in my first comp.....freakin' stoked.


----------



## Bizier (14/8/09)

I received my kit tonight. I am proud as punch. Thanks again for the opportunity.


----------



## Korev (14/8/09)

Mea Culpa from the organiser stuffed up on the Bitter and Pale Ale - revised results attached

A contrite P1 

View attachment 090814_ESB_Comp_results_v2.0r.pdf


----------



## Korev (14/8/09)

Guys,

All non ESB club winners certificates etc posted pm Thursday you should get them Fri/Mon

Cheers
P1


----------



## joshuahardie (14/8/09)

Package arrived for me this arvo.

Was very impressed and surprised to see a couple of prizes in there also.
Thanks to everyone involved.



Just a note, it looks like I have recieved someone elses feedback. looks like my robust porter entry was mixed up with someones scottish ale.

if anyone thinks that might be theirs, let me know and ill mail it to them. or if anyone got a robust porter feedback, let me know, it might be mine.



Not too stressed if I don't get the feedback, the beer was not that great anyway

cheers
josh


----------



## Korev (15/8/09)

Please could you let me have details of the number on the sheet so I can cross check 

ta

P1


----------



## joshuahardie (15/8/09)

Hi Korev, 

My entry sheet has a number 69 written on it where the entry numnber is
there is also a sticker with 69 on it as well next to the style description (robust porter)

The actual scoresheet has the entry number 69 written on it, but it is for a beer category 9.3 scottish ale.


Don't get too worried about it all, I know how hard you guys work to put on an event for us, with little to no recognition. If you find the feedback, great, if not, such is life.

cheers josh


----------



## Korev (15/8/09)

Well I am confused - I looked to see if 69 was transposed with 96 and it isn't. So lets put it down to one of lifes mysteries if its OK with you

Peter


----------



## joshuahardie (15/8/09)

Yeah, that is no problem. these thing happen


----------

